# 2T-4T Onesies



## dkmcentagart (Apr 14, 2008)

I just HAD to share the joy.

I like to put onesies on my son - underneath his clothes because even on
warmer days here, it gets chilly at night.

I had the hardest time finding 3T onesies for a good price...you know, like a multipack.

I found them online at LL's Bargains and More.com

They have regular ole Gerber onesies in a 4 pack in sizes 2T-4T for the same price I used to buy the smaller sizes at the store locally.

I kind of use them as a baby undershirt that doesn't rise up.

Anyways, I wanted to share my find.


----------



## bug-house (Jul 10, 2006)

Thank you so much for sharing this info - I've also been searching for these everywhere!!!


----------



## Logan's Mom (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks, got to check those out.

If you have one who has PL, is it difficult for them to go potty wearing it? Sorry, we haven't PL yet and I have no clue. Just seems to me that elastic waist pants/shorts and regular shirts would be easiest for the DC but maybe you still always need to help out anyway?


----------



## workjw (Apr 6, 2008)

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!

We were just discussing this Tuesday - where in the world can I find big onesies? Dd is really big for her age and b/c of medical issues, onesies are so much easier.

You rock for sharing!!!!


----------



## lotus.blossom (Mar 1, 2005)

Cool. I love onesies too (i just hate diapers hanging out of the back of pants) and I couldn't find any 2T for the longest time.....then I found a 5 pack from TJ MAxx. I'll have to bookmark the site for more!


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

We EC so we very quickly grew tired of onesies and just stopped using them. I can only imagine they'd still get in the way when potty-learning an older child.

Still, if you like them, I'm glad for your find!


----------



## Carinthia (Jan 10, 2007)

Thank your for the info! I'm looking for those as well!


----------



## Ducky5306 (Jul 2, 2006)

the childrens place has them and when they go on clearance they are pretty cheap, my ds is fully PL'd now so onsies wouldn't work for us anymore but i do miss how cute they are!


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Logan's Mom* 
Thanks, got to check those out.

If you have one who has PL, is it difficult for them to go potty wearing it? Sorry, we haven't PL yet and I have no clue. Just seems to me that elastic waist pants/shorts and regular shirts would be easiest for the DC but maybe you still always need to help out anyway?

They are a pain when potty learning. They have to be unsnapped (by you or the child) and they hang down the back when sitting on the potty. Elastic waist shorts/pants and shirts work best (says the former preschool teacher who helped dozens of preschoolers begin using the potty.)


----------



## Kristy555 (Apr 30, 2006)

Thank you so very much for posting this as I have been looking everywhere for size 3T and up onesies. My son is still small for his age and only weighs around 28 pounds so these will work great for us. I can't wait to order a bunch of them for nighttime and for undershirts during the day with his shorts and pants.

Thank you again for letting us all know.

Kristy
Mom to Rebecca (13) and David (3)


----------



## julieanne (Oct 24, 2005)

just a quick tip for pottying with a onesie on: snap it over the shoulder to keep it out of the potty. Oh, also, I loosen the snaps so that they unsnap very easily.


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

We quit using onesies because I think DD is getting ready to learn about the potty. Last winter she wore one pretty much every day. I found some really excellent quality ones at essentialwhites.com They were about $6 a piece but the fabric was nice and thick. They had the bigger sizes that I needed. I think we had the 48 months ones.


----------



## Kevinbrown0265 (Jul 19, 2018)

dkmcentagart said:


> I just HAD to share the joy.
> 
> I like to put onesies on my son - underneath his clothes because even on
> warmer days here, it gets chilly at night.
> ...


Thank You!!! I've been searching for this but now got the idea from where to buy. Once again Thank You.


----------



## Kevinbrown0265 (Jul 19, 2018)

Appreciated for sharing this info, I've also been looking for these everywhere!


----------

